# Making my own queen cups



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you were right to use the 3/8th size.I seem to remember,from the stone age,that the dowel was dipped in soapy water to make it release easier.That was in the days when you could find real soap.I use Murphy's oil soap,which is the real thing,for an insecticide in the nursery.It is available from Walmart and other stores.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

To start, a little safflower oil. After that, timing seemed to be the key. Iced water too. 
Thanks


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

How many times did you dip yours? John


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

FatBeeman has a youtube video on the queen cup dipping procedure. He does not use any soap in the ice water. I like the idea of no soap since soap water is used to kill bees.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I use a 5/16 dowel rod


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I just let the dowels soak in iced water and dip the waxed dowels into the iced water too, it helps to make them firm enough so they're easier to twist off of the dowels. You can dip them two or three times, or as many as twenty or more, depends on how thick you want your cell cups, and how much beeswax you have to spare.


----------



## SilentSam (Jul 9, 2011)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I just let the dowels soak in iced water and dip the waxed dowels into the iced water too, it helps to make them firm enough so they're easier to twist off of the dowels. You can dip them two or three times, or as many as twenty or more, depends on how thick you want your cell cups, and how much beeswax you have to spare.


What size dowels do you use?

I have read everything from 1/4" to 3/8" with 5/16" being the average. 

I also plan to make my own cell cups this year. 

SS


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I am not sure, I believe they are 5/16" or so, their tips have been sharpened to a dull point -- they were gifted to me, I believe they may have been commercially produced.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kelleys sells them if you only need a few. No tellin where that wax comes from?


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Check this out!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5LzXXVkA10
Now that is slick! I especially like the way that the cups are attached and then pulled off. Ready to go. Raining all day today, looks like a project


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

I cut a piece of scrap hardwood I had laying around to 1/4 square on the end and then rounded it off with a piece of sandpaper. Making the cups is pretty easy, Dip the stick it cold water then wax a couple of times and then twist off the cup. First time I did it I made over a 100 just playing around with it. I'm actually waiting for it to warm up here so I can check the results of my first grafting


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would do 5/16"

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearingsimplified.htm#DippingCells


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

After I made a few, they just looked too small. 5/15 makes more sense. 
Thanks


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe I have found a new tool for beekeeping. :0 The Sharpie pen. No,not to write things or record with. MAKING MY OWN QUEEN CELL CUPS. Yes ladies and gentlemen, it is true. No more dowel rods for me. Seems to be the perfect size, already polished, pretty much the right shape and size. 
I know what you are thinkin. "Rick, did you think that could just turn that sharpie around and mark those queen cups to identify them?" Why yes I did Just kidding. About the marking part. Seriously,,,,,it worked well.
O.K. I'll be selling my Sharpie Queen Cup making tool on Ebay. Let's see,,,,12.95 strikes me. If you buy two, I'll include an extra at no additional cost. Just pay the additional S&H. Sorry,,,,got carried away
Forgot to take my meds today


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

tefer2 said:


> Kelleys sells them if you only need a few. No tellin where that wax comes from?


There is a Kelly's rep on here, but they may not respond, so take this for what it is worth. Someone told me last year that their wax comes from foundationless hives that they keep just for this purpose. It may not be true, but it is the kind of great quality I have come to expect from them.


----------

